# Cell-Tech, Nitro-Tech, Hydroxycut



## Jman (May 30, 2004)

At the moment I am using Cell-Tech as my creatine source, and Nitro-Tech as one of my protein sources.  I am about 5'7, 142 pounds.  I am trying to bulk up, but at the same time, do not want to get flabby seeing as how it is close to summer.  If I took a thermogenic such as Hydroxycut while on Cell-Tech would this work?  Or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## kvyd (May 30, 2004)

concentrate on one or other. either cut or bulk.  but you can continue taking creatine and nitro  during a cut


----------



## Jman (May 30, 2004)

*Fair enough*

That sounds about right I guess.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## NickB (May 30, 2004)

Keep off the hydroxy. You're 142. When you hit 180+, then you can START to think about cutting.


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2004)

Jman said:
			
		

> At the moment I am using Cell-Tech as my creatine source, and Nitro-Tech as one of my protein sources.  I am about 5'7, 142 pounds.  I am trying to bulk up, but at the same time, do not want to get flabby seeing as how it is close to summer.  If I took a thermogenic such as Hydroxycut while on Cell-Tech would this work?  Or would I be wasting my time?



you are getting ripped off paying those super-high prices for MuscleTech products.  they are no better than less expensive brands that are of the same quality...


----------



## redspy (May 30, 2004)

I completely agree.  MuscleTech products are over-hyped and over-priced.  




> you are getting ripped off paying those super-high prices for MuscleTech products. they are no better than less expensive brands that are of the same quality...


----------



## Vise (Jun 2, 2004)

i would definately reccommend ditching the all of the muscletech products.  there are so many better products out there for protein, creatine, etc.


----------



## tomas101 (Jun 2, 2004)

muscleteck makes fine proteins and creatines, stay with what u are doing if its working for you


----------



## Vise (Jun 2, 2004)

if they are working, great.  i would imagine though, the effects of the supplements will be been far greater in your wallet than they are on your body


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2004)

tomas101 said:
			
		

> muscleteck makes fine proteins and creatines, stay with what u are doing if its working for you


and they warrant such a high price tag because of ????


----------



## Jman (Jun 2, 2004)

*To each their own I guess*

I tried several protein suppliments from GNC and none of them really did anything before I picked up the Nitro-Tech.  Another problem is that I am lactose intolerant so I cannot have any product that requires me to mix with milk, or is composed entirely of whey, since whey is a deriviative of milk.  For some reason when I take the Nitro though, I am fine.  I have only tried the cell-tech for creatine, and yes it has worked for me, however, I am clueless as to what else to consider trying.  Every time I go into GNC to buy something they try and talk me into buying their "GNC brand name" stuff.  I always get the feeling that they are making money off of me or something if I do that, and thus, dont have my best interests in mind.


----------



## LAM (Jun 2, 2004)

Jman said:
			
		

> I tried several protein suppliments from GNC and none of them really did anything before I picked up the Nitro-Tech. Another problem is that I am lactose intolerant so I cannot have any product that requires me to mix with milk, or is composed entirely of whey, since whey is a deriviative of milk. For some reason when I take the Nitro though, I am fine. I have only tried the cell-tech for creatine, and yes it has worked for me, however, I am clueless as to what else to consider trying. Every time I go into GNC to buy something they try and talk me into buying their "GNC brand name" stuff. I always get the feeling that they are making money off of me or something if I do that, and thus, dont have my best interests in mind.


all you need is to find a whey protein isolate or a WPC that is lactose free.  there are TONS of them out there that are much less expensive than what Muscle-Tech makes....they are just not worth the money that they charge


----------



## Vise (Jun 5, 2004)

nitrotech also has some creatine in it.  that is why it worked so well compared to the gnc whey protein.  screw gnc and hit the internet: best selection and deals.  also, muscletech products are decent product and they work for quite a few people, but their prices are very high and their marketing is dishonest (i just love the 8 page "add reports").  search the forum to find info on different supplements and if people like them.


----------

